# Looking for KLCC condo



## alexcks (Jul 22, 2015)

Anyone here can help? I need a professional negotiator to help me.
Appreciate if any could help out .


----------



## angelchai (Jul 22, 2015)

sendomike said:


> any ideas which condominium you are looking for?
> I may be able to advise on that.


Hi Alex, may i know your requirement for the condo. I can help you on this. As I am KL Condo specialist.


----------



## chong (Feb 16, 2012)

alexcks said:


> Anyone here can help? I need a professional negotiator to help me.
> Appreciate if any could help out .


what's your budget?


----------



## Manzoor (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi I am moving in from ME, with wife, 1 kid and parents. So looking for 4 bedrooms in either,
A. Services apartment
B. Condo - (how much is the cleaning service)
C. Detached house

How much should I consider as a rental budget?


----------



## Manzoor (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi I am moving in from ME, with wife, 1 kid and parents. So looking for 4 bedrooms in KL either, A. Services apartment B. Condo - (how much is the cleaning service) C. Detached house How much should I consider as a rental budget?


----------



## chong (Feb 16, 2012)

Rental rate for A and B approximately MYR2,000 onwards
Cleaning services start from minimum MYR30 for 2 hours
Detached house from MYR3,000 onwards
If you stay further from KL city centre, price would be more affordable


----------



## Manzoor (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you Chong. If one does "But" vs. "Rent" analysis what would be better buying or renting


----------



## chong (Feb 16, 2012)

Manzoor said:


> Thank you Chong. If one does "But" vs. "Rent" analysis what would be better buying or renting


buying would be better option if you are planning to stay long term in Malaysia such as 5 to 10 years... however the initial cost of acquiring a property is 20-30 times higher than renting.. foreigners are only allowed to buy strata properties above MYR1million in KL and certain zon in Selangor.


----------



## Manzoor (Apr 6, 2012)

Expectations are 5+ but I would be looking to buy in Kuala Lumpur. How far is it from KL and what is the downside of buying there instead of KL? I will be working in the downtown area and I have a child going to school, don't wants long travel distance from the residence for both of us.


----------

